# Liyu TC631



## brisurfer (Dec 12, 2014)

Liyu TC631 lost the start up disc for the cutter been trying to down load a driver of the internet to go on the new computer with windows 7 with usb connection on it having a nightmare tried a few sites even Liyu must be some one who can help. Thanks for looking at this post Brian


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Ive got the TC and the FTDI chip drivers and other stuff for Windows 7. 
I had a heck of a time a couple of years ago getting it set up on that OS.
Ended up backing down to XP and no more troubles.
Don't know that I can upload any of that here, though..
Give me a PM and I can send them (zipped) to an email address for you.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

If you like, PM me and I will remote in and see if I can set it up. It should be a standard FTDI chip driver with a USB / COM port emulator.

FTDI Drivers


----------



## brisurfer (Dec 12, 2014)

thanks for you time that would be great still having problems. send to [email protected] many thanks Brian


----------



## brisurfer (Dec 12, 2014)

many thanks for your time.. iam still have problems with it you can contact me on [email protected]... again thanks Brian


----------

